# Please Critique my hmpk red copper bred by me



## trinibettas (May 18, 2014)

Still need to Grow out some more


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

When I first saw that betta it reminded me of those fancy bettas from Japan. What do the parents look like?


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Can you get a little better picture? A crisp close up would be great! From here his caudal and anal seem very nice!! vents don't look to bad, a bit thick but seem to be blade shaped. I have seem many fish with his color and I'm guessing they are multi. If someone else has an idea, please share! I wouldn't say bi color because he has silver in the fins , and that is a no no, should be sold red. But multi, it says two preferably three colors blending together. But a multi having a soild body with only two colors in all the unpaid fins is a severe fault. If anyone else would like to help, it'd be great! I'm still reading ( and reading and reading) the IBC standards now that I'm a member.


----------

